# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  تم افتتاح خاصية رسائل الزوار للاعضاء ..!

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تم اليوم .. افتتاح خاصية رسائل الزوار للاعضاء ..

بإمكانهم الآن كتابة رسائل الزوار للأخرين ..

ولكن تحت شروط وقوانين ...

1. تبادل رسائل المناسبات ..

2. تبادل رسائل السؤال عن الشخص في حالة غيابه ..

3. التهنئة والشكر ..

4. الحد الاقصى للعضو في اليوم الواحد 5 رسائل ..

ويمنع منع باتاً استخدام رسائل الزوار في الدردشة والتعارف ..

ومن يقوم بذالك سوف يتم تحذيره مرتان وفي الثلاثة يتم ايقاف عضوية ..

لمخالفته شروط رسائل الزوار ..

وملاحظة هامة للجميع ...

جميع رسائل الزوار التي تنتطبق عليها الشروط اعلاه .. سوف يتم الموافقة عليها من قبلي ..

ولن يتم الموافقة على اي رسالة مخالفة .. وبعدها يتم تحذير المخالف واذا تجاوز 3 مرات يتم ايقافة ..

اذاً جميع الرسائل سوف تنتظر موافقة المشرف العام عليها ..

مع شبكة الناصرة الثقافية أنت تتميز ..

دمتم بكل خير ..

----------


## Malamh Cute

مرآإحب،

تسلم على فتح الخآإصيه :) ،

وربي يعطيك آلف عآإفيه ..

وإن شآإء الله الكل يكون ملتزم =) 

لآخلآ ولآعدم

تحيآتي

----------


## همسة ألم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد 
يعطيك الله ألف عافيه 
وإن شاء الله الكل يلتزم ...
ومع شبكة الناصرة دائما ما نـــتميز  .
موفقين 
تحيآآتووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مررحبا..،
يعطيك العافيه خيي ..،
و إن شاء الله الكل بيلتزم ..،
سمووره..،

----------


## شذى الزهراء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..
مشكوور اخوي ..
جهود مميزة ورائعه..
ربي يعطيك العافيه ..
دمت بود..

----------


## بقآيا حنين

×‘?, شبكة الناصرة ×‘?,





×











×






مشكور خيو ع الخاصية ..

من زمان كنت ابيها>>خفت أقولك وأتفشل

يعطيكــ الف عافيه ع التميز الدائم



لاحرمنا الله منك أخي العزيز

كن ~ كمآ أنت : )

----------


## كبرياء

مرآحـب ..}
تسسلم إأخوي ع المجهود الرآقي ..}
دآم جود عطـآئك ..,, 
سلآمي ..!

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..


يعطيك العافية أخوي ع المجهود المبارك...


دام عطاءكم ظلاً على قلب الصرح...


موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمت بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

تسلم اخي عللمجهود

::

بارك الله فيك 

موفقينـ

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> مرآإحب،
> 
> تسلم على فتح الخآإصيه :) ،
> 
> وربي يعطيك آلف عآإفيه ..
> 
> وإن شآإء الله الكل يكون ملتزم =) 
> 
> لآخلآ ولآعدم
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ربي يسلمك ويخليك ..

تسلمي على التواجد ..

بوركتي

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد 
> يعطيك الله ألف عافيه 
> وإن شاء الله الكل يلتزم ...
> ومع شبكة الناصرة دائما ما نـــتميز  .
> موفقين 
> تحيآآتووووووووووووووووووو



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ربي يعافيك ..

تسلمي على الحضور ..

يعطيك ربي العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> مررحبا..،
> يعطيك العافيه خيي ..،
> و إن شاء الله الكل بيلتزم ..،
> سمووره..،



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ربي يعافيك ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

تسلمي على التواجد ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..
> مشكوور اخوي ..
> جهود مميزة ورائعه..
> ربي يعطيك العافيه ..
> دمت بود..



‏عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي على التواجد ..

يعطيك الله العافيه ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## يوم سعيد

هي فكرة حديثة الولادة ، وجديرة بأن تثمر عن نتائج طيبة بل الأحرى بها أن تثمر عن الأهداف الناجحة البعيدة عن المؤثرات السلبية ورجائي أن  لا تتعرض للعواصف الرملية فتقتلع الحي والميت من جذورها ..؟؟ 

على كل حال سأؤيد هذه الفكرة بلسان عواطفي وقتياً وأما صوت قلبي فواضح عليه إنه متحفظ ويرتعش من هذه الخطوة التي قد وقد تكون بمثابة اختبار نفسي قد لا يحقق الكثيرين خلالها المعدلات المطلوبة والمرجوة والمؤهلة للقبول ..؟؟

لذا أطلب من المعنيين بالأمر وأخص بالذكر الأخ الفاضل/ شبكة الناصرة أن لا تغمض لعينه جفن وأن يجيّش جهوده في متابعة هذه التجربة وأن يوليها بالغ اهتمامه حتى تحصد هذه التجربة ماهو مرجو منها وبالله نستعين وعليه نتوكل وإليه ننيب ........

تحياتي
يوم سعيد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بالتوفيق
ونتمنى التزام الأخوة والأخوات بالقوانين
فقط للذكرى 
ومعا لرقي الشبكة

----------


## اسيرة شوق

تسلم اخـوي ع المجهود الراقي

إنشاء الله الكل يلتزم بالقواانين

..

تحياتي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> ×‘?, شبكة الناصرة ×‘?,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> × 
> 
> 
> ...



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك العافيه خيتي على التواجد ..

بارك الله فيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> مرآحـب ..}
> تسسلم إأخوي ع المجهود الرآقي ..}
> دآم جود عطـآئك ..,, 
> سلآمي ..!



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يسلمك .. ويخليك ..

يعطيك الله العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..
> 
> 
> يعطيك العافية أخوي ع المجهود المبارك... 
> 
> دام عطاءكم ظلاً على قلب الصرح... 
> 
> موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
> 
> دمت بعين المولى الجليل..



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعافيك ويخليك خيتي ..

تسلمي على التواجد ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> تسلم اخي عللمجهود
> 
> ::
> 
> بارك الله فيك 
> 
> موفقينـ



 السلام عليكم روحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يسلمك ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> هي فكرة حديثة الولادة ، وجديرة بأن تثمر عن نتائج طيبة بل الأحرى بها أن تثمر عن الأهداف الناجحة البعيدة عن المؤثرات السلبية ورجائي أن لا تتعرض للعواصف الرملية فتقتلع الحي والميت من جذورها ..؟؟ 
> 
> على كل حال سأؤيد هذه الفكرة بلسان عواطفي وقتياً وأما صوت قلبي فواضح عليه إنه متحفظ ويرتعش من هذه الخطوة التي قد وقد تكون بمثابة اختبار نفسي قد لا يحقق الكثيرين خلالها المعدلات المطلوبة والمرجوة والمؤهلة للقبول ..؟؟
> 
> لذا أطلب من المعنيين بالأمر وأخص بالذكر الأخ الفاضل/ شبكة الناصرة أن لا تغمض لعينه جفن وأن يجيّش جهوده في متابعة هذه التجربة وأن يوليها بالغ اهتمامه حتى تحصد هذه التجربة ماهو مرجو منها وبالله نستعين وعليه نتوكل وإليه ننيب ........
> 
> تحياتي
> يوم سعيد



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاته ..

جميع الرسائل مراقبه ولن تقبل الا اذا تمت الموافقة عليها ..

لدى لن يكون هناك داعي للخوف من الاستغلال الخاطئ لها ..

يعطيك العافيه عزيزي ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> بالتوفيق
> ونتمنى التزام الأخوة والأخوات بالقوانين
> فقط للذكرى 
> ومعا لرقي الشبكة



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك الله العافيه ..

تسلمي خيتي على التواجد ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> تسلم اخـوي ع المجهود الراقي
> 
> إنشاء الله الكل يلتزم بالقواانين
> 
> ..
> 
> تحياتي



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يسلمك خيتي ..

يعطيك العافيه على التواجد ..

كل المودة

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية اخوي شبكة*
*هذا الميزة تمنحنا التواصل في المناسبات مع الأعضاء اكثر*
*وان شاء الله الكل يلتزم بالقوانين*
*ما ننحرم من جديد وتميز الشبكة*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

عيكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعافيك ويخليك ..

تسلمي خيتي على التواجد ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## دموع الوحدة

شكرا لك اخي الكريم على فتح الخاصية
وان شاء الله الكل يلتزم 
بالشرووط
وتكوون خطوة للارتقاء

الشكر الجزيل للجهود المبذولة

دموعهـ

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> شكرا لك اخي الكريم على فتح الخاصية
> وان شاء الله الكل يلتزم 
> بالشرووط
> وتكوون خطوة للارتقاء
> 
> الشكر الجزيل للجهود المبذولة
> 
> دموعهـ



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي خيتي على التواجد ..

يعطيك ربي ألف عافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

شبكة االناصرة
شكرا لك اخي الكريم
لجهودك من اجلنا
وربي يقدرنا 
يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك الله العافيه ..

تسلمي على المرور ..

كل المودة

----------


## حساسه بزياده

إي والله 
هلون الواحد يقدر يستفسر عن الغياب لأن كل مانسأل مامن مجيب 
وأني كنت ناويه أقول على هالفكره >>تدري رمضان مشاغل 
خصوصا إن إلا أعرفه إن رسائل الزوار تكون مراقبه ولاتمر إلا من بعد المرور على المشرف العام هذا إلا أعرفه
يعني رسالتي يقراها المشرف قبل مايقراها صاحبها فما في منها خوف 
يالله عاد كفروا من الرسايل  :toung:  :embarrest:  :nosweat:

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

بارك الله فيك خيتي على المرور ..

كل المودة

----------


## الفجر 110

دائما تنظرون للافضل أخي العزيز المشرف العام  
قرار صائب في محله والله يعطيك العافيه  
دمت لكل خير  
تحيتي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك الله العافية عزيزي ..

وجزاك الله الف خير ..

كل المودة

----------


## آهات حنونه

يعــــطيك العافيه
إلى مزيــــد من التقـــدم لرقي المنتدى

تحـــياتي لك

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك العافيه على المرور ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## ملاك الررروح

يعطيك الف عااافية
على الجهود الرااائعة
دمتم سالمين

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعافيك ..

تسلمي على الحضور ..

كل المودة

----------


## التوبي

اول ما أبداء أقول 
ألف الصلاة على الرسول 
وأخص من بعده علي 
أبو الحسن زوج البتول 
وفاطمه وولدهــــا  
هم سادتي نور العقول 
يا صاحب الموضوع نعم 
سرتَ على نهج الأصول 
تسلم على هذا العمل 
ودعواي عسى عمرك يطول 
تحياتي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك الله العافيه ..

بارك الله فيك عزيزي ..

كل المودة

----------


## بقآيا حنين

مرآآحبــ ...ّ


أستفسآآر ..
ليش الصور مش مسموحة برسآئل الزوآر ؟؟  :huuh:  :huuh:

----------


## أزهار اللوتس

حبيت اسال عادي نرسل إيميل 
مو على اي شي اقصدي في اشياء 
ضروري ساعات نحتاج 
موفق الى كل الخير

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> مرآآحبــ ...ّ
> 
> 
> أستفسآآر ..
> 
> ليش الصور مش مسموحة برسآئل الزوآر ؟؟



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 لانه الصور ... 

في العادة ربما يكون فيها رابط موقع او بريد الكتروني ..

وتم ممنعها لهذا السبب ..

يعطيك الله العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> حبيت اسال عادي نرسل إيميل 
> مو على اي شي اقصدي في اشياء 
> ضروري ساعات نحتاج 
> موفق الى كل الخير



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 وضع الايميل في الشبكة ككل .. 

ممنوع منعاً باتاً ..

ومن يخالفه يتم ايقافه علطول ..

لدى يمنع وضع الايميل في اي مكان في الشبكة ..

والتعارف عبر رسائل الزوار ممنوعة ..

يعطيك الله العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------

